# condition precedent = αναβλητική αίρεση



## Palavra (Aug 23, 2010)

Όπως λέει εδώ, το condition precedent ορίζεται ως εξής:

A contractual condition that suspends the coming into effect of a contract unless or until a certain event takes place.

Το άρθρο 201 του Αστικού Κώδικα ορίζει τα εξής:
*Άρθρο 201
Αίρεση αναβλητική​*Αν με τη δικαιοπραξία τα αποτελέσματά της εξαρτήθηκαν από γεγονός μελλοντικό και αβέβαιο (αίρεση αναβλητική), τα αποτελέσματα αυτά επέρχονται μόλις συμβεί το γεγονός (πλήρωση της αίρεσης).​Παρακάτω, δύο παραδείγματα από συμβάσεις όπου χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος στην πρωτότυπη γλώσσα, και όχι σε μετάφραση.
Το πρώτο, εδώ:
Η κατακύρωση του Δώρου στο νικητή αυτού, *τελεί υπό την αναβλητική αίρεση* της προσκόμισης στην εταιρεία με την επωνυμία «Olympic DDB ΑΕ» από τον εν λόγω νικητή των στοιχείων που αναφέρονται στον όρο 10 κατωτέρω εντός της προθεσμίας που εκεί ορίζεται [...]​Για να πάρεις, δηλαδή, το δώρο σου, πρέπει να προσκομίσεις στην παραπάνω εταιρεία τα στοιχεία που ορίζονται στην παράγραφο 10 των όρων συμμετοχής στο συγκεκριμένο διαγωνισμό.
Και το δεύτερο, εδώ:
C*ONDITION PRECEDENT* TO CLOSING

The Parties agree that *Closing is conditional upon obtaining the necessary approvals* of this Agreement, by the shareholders of each of Ridgewood Electric Power Trust V, The Ridgewood Power Growth Fund, and Ridgewood/Egypt Fund, as determined by their Managing Shareholder pursuant to the requirements of the respective Declarations of Trust of such entities and Delaware law. ​
Για να επέλθει δηλαδή η ολοκλήρωση της συναλλαγής, οι μέτοχοι των εταιρειών οι οποίες αναφέρονται πρέπει να λάβουν τις απαραίτητες εγκρίσεις σύμφωνα με την σύμβαση.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, έχουμε μια από τις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις όπου ένας όρος του common law έχει ακριβές αντίστοιχο στο ρωμαϊκό δίκαιο, και μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει και αμφισημία, δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση το condition precedent να σημαίνει και κάτι άλλο, ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Themis (Aug 23, 2010)

Πολλές ευχαριστίες για το κατατοπιστικότατο σημείωμα. Τέτοια γράφε εσύ και πού ξέρεις, μπορεί καμιά φορά να του τη βγω του Ρογήρου στα νομικά  .


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 24, 2010)

Σαπώ κι από εμένα! Ωραιότατο σημείωμα! :)


----------

